# When bidding to remediate mold - Ignorant ASS!



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

When bidding to remediate mold.........there is an assumtion between the bank and contractor that alleged "mold" was caused by this or that. Why would a contractor not want to tarp a roof, spray the walls/ceilings/cabinets with bleach or zep eggshell and get paid well to do it? The reaason for remediation is to pin point the source and monitor progression. Not to drop the whole wad to a wanna-be expert with an online certificate that has one interest only, sucking every penny out of the situation he/she can. thats why the bank will send out different inspectors/contractors to the same property so that they have quality control over who is a real contractor and who doesnt know what their doing. As soon as that mold "expert" tests and verifies mold at a property then its got to go on the properties legally binding discloure form forever and the house and subsequent neighborhood around it drops in value. The bank can instead pay a few hundred bucks and get the spores bleached and monitor for further progression once a dehumidifier is in place and the source of humidity has been repaired. At that time they are sure to have a qualified professional test and remediate if the mold growth continues to spread. There is a really good reason the banks want pictures. i have $100 resirator mask and a few packs of white disposible jumpsuits, they have made me money. I put disclaimers that remediation will not kill mold behind walls and ceiling tiles and thats further inspection will be necessary.Yes common sense does apply, i know when i am whooped by a horrid situation and i bid appropriately (a whole lot) and live to see another day.

____________________________________________________

Got this of LinkedIn post.................................


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I know a Wannabe expert in mold. :thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

This is my standard mold bid

Give dimensions and (possible cause) if not obvious. Then bid to have Mold remediation company come and access the situation and provides bids to clean. My company is not INSURED to do mold remediation


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

@REO
Where on LinkedIn did you find this????
Guys name???

Found it......yes hes has the correct licensing...and making a buttload of money too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preservationnewbie (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been exploring the possibility of going into strictly mold remediation. Does anyone have any thoughts, suggestions, or experience to offer? Is there really as much money in it as I seem to think?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

preservationnewbie said:


> I have been exploring the possibility of going into strictly mold remediation. Does anyone have any thoughts, suggestions, or experience to offer? Is there really as much money in it as I seem to think?


I see requests for quotes all the time that specify "contractor bid only do not use mold remediation company":whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We only concentrate on mold.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*We only do discoloration.*

We don't mess with mold.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> When bidding to remediate mold.........there is an assumtion between the bank and contractor that alleged "mold" was caused by this or that. Why would a contractor not want to tarp a roof, spray the walls/ceilings/cabinets with bleach or zep eggshell and get paid well to do it? The reaason for remediation is to pin point the source and monitor progression. Not to drop the whole wad to a wanna-be expert with an online certificate that has one interest only, sucking every penny out of the situation he/she can. thats why the bank will send out different inspectors/contractors to the same property so that they have quality control over who is a real contractor and who doesnt know what their doing. As soon as that mold "expert" tests and verifies mold at a property then its got to go on the properties legally binding discloure form forever and the house and subsequent neighborhood around it drops in value. The bank can instead pay a few hundred bucks and get the spores bleached and monitor for further progression once a dehumidifier is in place and the source of humidity has been repaired. At that time they are sure to have a qualified professional test and remediate if the mold growth continues to spread. There is a really good reason the banks want pictures. i have $100 resirator mask and a few packs of white disposible jumpsuits, they have made me money. I put disclaimers that remediation will not kill mold behind walls and ceiling tiles and thats further inspection will be necessary.Yes common sense does apply, i know when i am whooped by a horrid situation and i bid appropriately (a whole lot) and live to see another day.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> Got this of LinkedIn post.................................


Dumbutt. It don't matter what kind of disclaimer they use, If they are not using standard protocols their pollution liability insurance will not cover them. If they don't carry PL, Well then......................


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's where the rub is....... THE BUYER. Informed buyers or buyers using a Gov reinsured loan i.e. FHA, Fannie, HUD etc have a Home Inspection done. MOST home inspectors will really push for a mold test..especially on a foreclosed property. This mold test possibility goes up 100x when that inspector see Kilz on walls!

When that test comes back positive it is supplied to seller who then is required by law to notify. 

If that house is a foreclosure the bank will do 2 options: 1) sell as is and supply a discount 2) remediate and chargeback the Kilz contractor. 

Seen it 100 times. Had the Kilz contractor stop at my $15,000 remediation job yelling about the back charge. My response is always the same. 

Thank You.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

REO2Rentals said:


> When bidding to remediate mold.........there is an assumtion between the bank and contractor that alleged "mold" was caused by this or that. Why would a contractor not want to tarp a roof, spray the walls/ceilings/cabinets with bleach or zep eggshell and get paid well to do it? The reaason for remediation is to pin point the source and monitor progression. Not to drop the whole wad to a wanna-be expert with an online certificate that has one interest only, sucking every penny out of the situation he/she can. thats why the bank will send out different inspectors/contractors to the same property so that they have quality control over who is a real contractor and who doesnt know what their doing. As soon as that mold "expert" tests and verifies mold at a property then its got to go on the properties legally binding discloure form forever and the house and subsequent neighborhood around it drops in value. The bank can instead pay a few hundred bucks and get the spores bleached and monitor for further progression once a dehumidifier is in place and the source of humidity has been repaired. At that time they are sure to have a qualified professional test and remediate if the mold growth continues to spread. There is a really good reason the banks want pictures. i have $100 resirator mask and a few packs of white disposible jumpsuits, they have made me money. I put disclaimers that remediation will not kill mold behind walls and ceiling tiles and thats further inspection will be necessary.Yes common sense does apply, i know when i am whooped by a horrid situation and i bid appropriately (a whole lot) and live to see another day.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> Got this of LinkedIn post.................................


would love to see the disclaimers, if possible. working right now on a moldy property would love to use ur disclaimers. that u


----------



## thechad (Jun 3, 2015)

*new to mold*

one of the companies i work for is now asking me to spray and paint on mold remediation. what risk and concerns should i consider?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I see no concern whatever except: getting sued and losing everything you own but other than that your guilty conscience knowing someone, perhaps children, will be living in that home and you could cause serious medical issues.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> I see no concern whatever except: getting sued and losing everything you own but other than that your guilty conscience knowing someone, perhaps children, will be living in that home and you could cause serious medical issues.


the sadly true is: the bank does not want to hear "mold remediation company" on the bids. i always give them what they want to hear " Clorox and kill z". i could easy do a bid with a mold remediation company on it, once they see it, they will send someone else until they hear the magic words, "clorox and kill z"
I will only bid to remove if is BLACK MOLD.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think you are getting the point, if you don't properly prep the area, dry and treat the area under and around what you "REMOVED" the mold WILL BE BACK and you should again refer to wannabes previous post below



Wannabe said:


> I see no concern whatever except: getting sued and losing everything you own but other than that your guilty conscience knowing someone, perhaps children, will be living in that home and you could cause serious medical issues.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You shouldn't be concerned about what a client wants to hear, whether is may cost you a job or not. You can bet they won't be using the term "discoloration" on the legal filings 18 months or longer after a Clorox and Kilz job,


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Got my azz chewed today. Buyer showed up at a house I'm rehabbing and asked why the closing keeps getting pushed back. I gave her a tour of the basement. 10 minutes later the realtor was on the phone bitching....:sad:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Got my azz chewed today. Buyer showed up at a house I'm rehabbing and asked why the closing keeps getting pushed back. I gave her a tour of the basement. 10 minutes later the realtor was on the phone bitching....:sad:


tuff :innocent:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Got another job today. P&P "contractor" painted over the moldy panelling 2 months ago....house sold pending Home Inspection. It failed the mold test. 

We provided a bid to properly remediate, met the adjuster representing the P&P Contractors Insurance Policy 2 weeks ago and they agreed that it was improper so their CGL Insurance policy is paying to have the work completed. The P&P "Contractor" is getting a $2500 chargeback to cover the deductible plus the delayed closing cost charges. My gut feeling is the contractor will get a bigger chargeback than this but who knows....


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Got another job today. P&P "contractor" painted over the moldy panelling 2 months ago....house sold pending Home Inspection. It failed the mold test.
> 
> We provided a bid to properly remediate, met the adjuster representing the P&P Contractors Insurance Policy 2 weeks ago and they agreed that it was improper so their CGL Insurance policy is paying to have the work completed. The P&P "Contractor" is getting a $2500 chargeback to cover the deductible plus the delayed closing cost charges. My gut feeling is the contractor will get a bigger chargeback than this but who knows....


Why don't the nationals just pick a company that can properly remediate the mold??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Money. That sounds like a trick question.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Money. That sounds like a trick question.


 
Wait....Wait.... Are we in this business for the $$?
Awww here I thought It was to line the Nat's pocket..

My bad :lol:


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Money. That sounds like a trick question.


Don't they lose money on the liability incurred from using someone that isn't certified properly? 

..I have a mold cert, with legit training and have see companies skimping on mold rem, so I am asking out of curiosity.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> Don't they lose money on the liability incurred from using someone that isn't certified properly?


Sometimes. 
But when you have a contractor strung out 6 months or more trying to get paid on outstanding workorders, you know they aren't going anywhere. Getting them to splash some bleach on the walls and slop kilz all over everything is easy money for the nat. They may be willing to accept half of what a legit licensed remediator will do it for. More profit and if anything goes south, they just backcharge/file with the subs insurance carrier.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> Don't they lose money on the liability incurred from using someone that isn't certified properly?


That is what EO is for. It is also why you need to use their "preferred" provider. Oh, lets not forget that you list them as additionally insured on your policy. I'm fairly certain they don't lose money on the liability unless they already driven the poor contractor into bankruptcy already. In that case, they just start reviewing everyone else work order and let the chargebacks fly......


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm "singing to the choir" but the system is so totally out of control on unqualified contractors for mold, lead, electrical, plumbing, hvac etcetera that I don't see it ever being corrected. I've been to houses where there are 3 Insurance Adjusters representing 3 seperate contractors where claims have been submitted to their E&O or CGL policies FOR THE SAME LOSS. 

It's illegal to collect for the same loss twice-it's called double indemnity. I figure these banks or service companies have figured out a way to collect multiple times.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wannabe you have an insurance background so I ask you this. How long before these insurance companies catch up to the games that are being played? Or are they so deeply rooted into the problem that it's "good business" for them to continue the farse?




Wannabe said:


> I'm "singing to the choir" but the system is so totally out of control on unqualified contractors for mold, lead, electrical, plumbing, hvac etcetera that I don't see it ever being corrected. I've been to houses where there are 3 Insurance Adjusters representing 3 seperate contractors where claims have been submitted to their E&O or CGL policies FOR THE SAME LOSS.
> 
> It's illegal to collect for the same loss twice-it's called double indemnity. I figure these banks or service companies have figured out a way to collect multiple times.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

P3,

The adjusters know.. Same Ins Co., Same adjusters, same Service Companies over and over. 

What is wrong is The Adjuster for the bank makes a $400.00 +/- per claim if the claim is $10,000 or less. SO for the Adjuster to make a BIG FEE they HAVE TO FIND DAMAGE, FIND A LOT of damage (inflate)so they make a respectable living. 

The Insurance Company for the bank doesn't care since it is normally subrogated to the Contractor. 

Then you have the Adjuster that is representing the contractors Insurance Company. This adjuster doesn't make much UNLESS HE/SHE FINDS DAMAGES. 

It's a viscous circle and normally the contractor losses.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> *It's illegal to collect for the same loss twice-it's called double indemnity. *I figure these banks or service companies have figured out a way to collect multiple times.


No, that is called double dipping. Double indemnity is when an insurance company pays double the face amount of an insurance policy under certain conditions, e.g., when death occurs as a result of an accident. :yes:


----------

